
First Object Teleported from Earth to Orbit - newswriter99
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-object-teleported-from-earth-to-orbit/
======
kafkaesq
Neat. But "object" (in the colloquial sense of the term) is definitely
something of a stretch, in this case.

